# Abdominal pains



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,
Can you tell me how long I should expect to have abdominal pains following my BFP?  I am 5 weeks and started having mild AF-type cramps during my 2ww.  They have eased off a little bit, but are still there.  I'm not unduly worried as I know these pains are to be expected, but I would love to know when they should stop!
Thanks,
xx Clare


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hopefully they will subside soon, but some women are more sensitive than others.  As pregnancy grows it can be quite uncomfortable but hopefully it will settle more after 12 weeks when it has come out of the pelvis.  Hope that makes sense...

Good luck

Jan


----------

